
Why I Stopped Hustling - AliCollins
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/knocking-the-hustle
======
Harkins
> Here’s a simple question: should you follow the same diet and training
> regimen as an olympic bodybuilder?

Bodybuilding is an aesthetic competition, not an Olympic sport. The Olympic
sport is weightlifting. (And that picture is definitely a bodybuilder, not a
weightlifter.)

~~~
revicon
> Bodybuilding is an aesthetic competition, not an Olympic sport.

I personally agree with you but it's a controversial topic:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodybuilding#Olympic_sport_d...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodybuilding#Olympic_sport_discussion)

~~~
Harkins
I had no idea there was an argument around the topic, I was just nitpicking
about a hobby. Thanks for the link.

------
bsg75
"Hustle" is just a ploy for founders to get startup employees to work harder
not smarter towards making the founders successful in the short term, at the
expense of both employee well being and the long term health of the business.

Its not a strategy, its a game.

~~~
sdflkd
You can hustle and not have it be related to working for someone else. You're
thinking too small.

~~~
bsg75
I was commenting on the common context for HN articles.

One can definitely hustle for personal growth. I have to do that every day to
keep up with the ever changing technology landscape.

However, when I hear it from a CEO or startup founder, it translates into help
_them_ to grow, were I would be the fertilizer. This is the principal reason
"startup" is a warning term for me personally.

> You're thinking too small.

Once bitten...

------
ryandrake
Personally, I've always been a big fan of "hustling." I have made a conscious
effort to always be hustling, especially at work. I try to bring hustle to
everything I do. Skip the coffee break. Forget hanging out by the water
cooler. Follow up promptly. Even little things like how quickly I walk from
meeting to meeting. I look around my company and just see people moping
apathetically, like they have all the time in the world. My game is: Try to
move fast and do a good job even when nobody is looking/measuring. It's a
character trait. I firmly believe things like hustle, grit, and backbone are
the few tools that normal, working class non-super-talented people such as
myself can use to even have a shot at evening the field against the already-
privileged and already-talented people who take everything for granted.

I'm nowheres near where I wished I'd be career-wise at 40, but I credit how
far I've managed to claw my way, mainly to luck but otherwise to internalizing
the importance of hustle.

------
atemerev
"Hustling" is not the same as working hard. In fact, it can be the very
opposite of it at times.

Hustling is always looking for the new opportunities, saying "no" to bad ones
and saying "yes" to important ones. When you work hard and single-focused, you
tend to ignore the incoming opportunities to achieve the quality of life you
want.

